# Attacked by St. Bernard Mix!



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

well, i somehow manage to not get attacked the whole time i was in a rough neighborhood in Chicago. Now in the burbs for under a year and we get attacked.

I'm on a jog with Cody (GSD) and Mandi (GSD, Lab, Husky). We are at the end of our 4 mile trek. 

A man in his 70's casually informs me "She's gonna come after you"....uh, ok..thanks for the heads up.

so, i look over and this huge st bernard mix (no leash, no fence, not even a collar) come barrelling at us. it bites Cody in the neck and Cody bites it right back. They now have each other by the neck. I kick the St. Berneard mix in the ribs twice and it lets go. a fraction of a second later in lunges back at Cody. I kick it in the face. it stops in it's tracks for a split second and lunges again. I kick it in the face again. This goes on for about 7 attempts.

so im holding back 2 dogs (trying to) and kicking the dog repeatedly. finally after the 7 kicks to the face it backs off a few feet, but still does not entire retreat. i think the kicks finally caought up to him... by now the 75 year old good for nothing owner wanders his way down. 

Cody is fine. no blood on him at all...

Laren already grilled me about not calling animal control, but i had to run to traffic court!

more of the story for me is that it's time to carry my knife again. i would not have used it since the kicks worked, but when it had cody by the neck i was a bit worried for Cody's well being...


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

i used to walk a pair of afghan hounds, and a pair of collies of ours, this was years ago now, and everyone else on the street had rotties and pitts and NO ONE fenced, leashed, or controlled their animals. i learned early on that a good piece of hickory in the shape of an axe handle works really well. 

both on dangerous loose dogs and undesirable people as well. it's not deadly like a knife, but it'll make one ****'uv an impression. 

dw


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG- this is my worst fear when out walking my boy. I understand why some people carry a stick, mace or even one of those loud blow horns.

I would have done the samething & kicked the dog...how scary he kept coming back for more & was intent on going after your dog.

I'm glad everyone is ok.

It's beyond frustrating when people can't control their dogs.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm glad that you and your pups are ok. That is scary as all get out.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You're going to eventually call animal control or the police, right?


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Good thing you have shepherds-imagine if it had been a little dog. So scary-you handled it well.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks for your concern all. to those who only carry mace, i would advise you upgrade to something that can actually cause damage. im pretty sure even if i maced this dog it would have kept charging


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> You're going to eventually call animal control or the police, right?


I'm not sure. will they even do anything if there was no blood drawn? no proof the incident even took place?

i probably should though, as someone else may not succeed in kicking the dog


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I liked the idea of mace. Either that or a taser gun! I have learned so much from this site!


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> I'm not sure. will they even do anything if there was no blood drawn? no proof the incident even took place?
> 
> i probably should though, as someone else may not succeed in kicking the dog


Didnt the 70 year old good for nothing see it?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> thanks for your concern all. to those who only carry mace, i would advise you upgrade to something that can actually cause damage. im pretty sure even if i maced this dog it would have kept charging


I actually agree. Most ppl would end up macing themselves & dog...some dogs this would not even phase.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Narny said:


> Didnt the 70 year old good for nothing see it?


oh yeah, he saw it, watched it...probably had some popcorn handy too. lol


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

A taser gun (if legal in your state) would DROP that dog in a heart beat. I am not talking about the kind where you have to hold it next to them when they are close to you... I am talking about the kind where you pull the trigger it embeds in the dogs skin and tases the **** out of it (probably dropping it to the ground).

Stun Guns to Safely Stop A Dog Attack.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> oh yeah, he saw it, watched it...probably had some popcorn handy too. lol


Then you have a witness and the police can site the woman for having her dog off leash and what ever else you can come up with...make sure you press charges.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Good grief! Glad everyone got out ok. I encourage you to file a report whether they do anything or not. At least it will be on file so if it happens again they can see there is a history.

If this is the burbs isn't there a leash law? Most burbs don't allow loose dogs.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Good grief! Glad everyone got out ok. I encourage you to file a report whether they do anything or not. At least it will be on file so if it happens again they can see there is a history.
> 
> If this is the burbs isn't there a leash law? Most burbs don't allow loose dogs.


 
im not sure about the laws really. thanks for the concern! i probably should get it on record.

im guessing he would deny it though...


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Narny said:


> A taser gun (if legal in your state) would DROP that dog in a heart beat. I am not talking about the kind where you have to hold it next to them when they are close to you... I am talking about the kind where you pull the trigger it embeds in the dogs skin and tases the **** out of it (probably dropping it to the ground).
> 
> Stun Guns to Safely Stop A Dog Attack.


wow! i can't spend $400 on a stun gun.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Dang Josh that's so scary!! 
I'm glad ya'll are safe and sound now. This is one of my biggest fears. Might I suggest pepper spray? Maybe you can get some thing that clips on? 

I would contract animal control and see if you can report the accident happend. That way there is record of this occuring. This way maybe they can go out and talk to this old guy about keeping his dog secure from the public. Maybe this guy needs to be educated....


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> wow! i can't spend $400 on a stun gun.


I can understand that but there are 2 other kinds listed there at a better price. Also look on ebay or craigslist (be careful buying from people you dont know though)! You could probably find the 400$ one cheaper there.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Why would you not have used a knife (if you had one?)? Self (and dog) defense!

If a dog, esp. a big or dangerous one, attacks me or my pooch - all bets are off - anything goes in defense of ones self. (Old motto in the neighborhood where I grew up!) *Kicks, Mace, stick, club, knife, bite! Whatever it takes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Dang Josh that's so scary!!
> I'm glad ya'll are safe and sound now. This is one of my biggest fears. Might I suggest pepper spray? Maybe you can get some thing that clips on?
> 
> I would contract animal control and see if you can report the accident happend. That way there is record of this occuring. This way maybe they can go out and talk to this old guy about keeping his dog secure from the public. Maybe this guy needs to be educated....


Thanks Danielle. All i had to do was clean slobber off Codys neck lol. I really don't think mace would have worked on this guy....i was kicking him in the face with all i had. slobber was flying like 20feet on impact! he was a persistant fellow.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Dang Josh that's so scary!!
> I'm glad ya'll are safe and sound now. This is one of my biggest fears. Might I suggest pepper spray? Maybe you can get some thing that clips on?
> 
> I would contract animal control and see if you can report the accident happend. That way there is record of this occuring. This way maybe they can go out and talk to this old guy about keeping his dog secure from the public. Maybe this guy needs to be educated....


 
Maybe use the club or Mace on him!!!!!! Just kidding (I think!).


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Why would you not have used a knife (if you had one?)? Self (and dog) defense!
> 
> If a dog, esp. a big or dangerous one, attacks me or my pooch - all bets are off - anything goes in defense of ones self. (Old motto in the neighborhood where I grew up!) *Kicks, Mace, stick, club, knife, bite! Whatever it takes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


hey codmaster,

i let my guard down in the burbs  so stopped bring my knife out with me.

in chicago with the gangs and thugs i didn't leave home without it. i figured i was fine out here ya know... lesson learned.

even if i had the knife on me i would not have used it on this dog since my kicks eventually worked. but had i not been able to kick him off of Cody's neck thats where the knife would have to come in unfortunately


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

chicagojosh said:


> I'm not sure. will they even do anything if there was no blood drawn? no proof the incident even took place?
> 
> i probably should though, as someone else may not succeed in kicking the dog


You definitely should. 

You know this dog is going to do it again. Next time it might be some old lady walking her little dog instead of a guy and his two shepherds.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> You definitely should.
> 
> You know this dog is going to do it again. Next time it might be some old lady walking her little dog instead of a guy and his two shepherds.


 
yeah, i hear ya. know to find the time to deal with it. (working 6 days a week for tax season, and getting married on 3/31/12 so time is non-existent for me right now.)


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

chicagojosh said:


> hey codmaster,
> 
> i let my guard down in the burbs  so stopped bring my knife out with me.
> 
> ...


You are a lot more tolerant than I am - if a dog had a hold of my dog's neck - anything goes to get him off. (even a gun but i can't say that here!).


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Glad you were able to protect your dog from serious harm.

I would call animal control to report it. You have the description on the dog, the location and the description of the owner, who actually warned you that his dog was going for yours.

They may or may not be able to find this guy but, if his dog ever does this again at least there will be one prior complaint on file.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

codmaster said:


> You are a lot more tolerant than I am - if a dog had a hold of my dog's neck - anything goes to get him off. (even a gun but i can't say that here!).


The attacking dog only had Cody for a split second, and Cody had him too. i am thankful my kicks got him to release quickly. i would only consider using a knife as a last resort and this didn't get that far, but i would certainly NOT let a stray, offleash aggressive dog injure or kill my leashed dogs enjoying a jog. knife in pocket from now on....


----------



## Manny (Feb 6, 2012)

my solution would have taken 2-3 seconds, cost me approx $.50, and been 9mm in diameter. Ok, maybe it would have cost me $1.00, I would've shot twice. Just sayin....


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG I am sooooo glad you and Cody are okay! I know how scary that is.  Wow, I am really sorry that happened to you, that sucks!!! Ugh, off leash dogs are the worst.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, once again, I will be the one who goes against the grain. 

I think it is great you did not get hurt. I am glad your dogs are ok. I probably would not have called animal control either if my dogs were ok. I guess I would rather not start a war over something that is over and done with and no harm done. 

Will it happen again? Probably. Let someone else deal with AC or the cops, when they have a dog with vet bills. 

See, around here, you would be a bad guy for bothering them if your dog did not have to spend the weekend in the ER. Worse yet the other guy could tell them you kicked his dog over and over and it never touched yours. And then it is his word against yours. Perhaps it isn't the responsible-dog-owner thing to do, but I would probably just leave it alone and stay away from that section of the area.

As for knives, yeah anything goes when your dog is attacked, but knives are messy, and my feeling is that if you had the presence of mind to pull a knife out and start cutting on the other dog, you probably have the presence of mind to find and use a break stick or a club. Knives are small in your hand, clubs are big. If the dog gets stabbed, he probably thinks it is your dog, or maybe you, but it isn't necessarily going to stop him, it might just increase the intensity, and a dog might think twice charging someone with a club, but with a knife, they probably won't see or register it. I think it would be more effective on people than on dogs, but why not carry a gun if you want a weapon. I think a knife as a weapon is worse than a gun, fouler, messier, less likely to deter, very likely one or both will be seriously injured.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

You should have kicked gramps in the gollywobbles too for letting his dog at large. :angryfire:


----------



## Kalsmom (Mar 15, 2012)

chicagojosh said:


> yeah, i hear ya. know to find the time to deal with it. (working 6 days a week for tax season, and getting married on 3/31/12 so time is non-existent for me right now.)


I would give a call to animal control. We actually had to do this last year as one of our Neighbors has a dog that got off leash and ran after a woman with her infant children (we were right down the street and ran to help out). Luckily, everyone was alright, but that dog has exhibited aggression before while tied up outside and this was the last straw for us. A call to animal control took maybe 5 minutes. Personally, I think it is in your future benefit as well as the benefit regarding the safety of others, their pets and children to make a quick call. If there have been no prior complaints, AC will just pay a visit. If there have been complaints, they will take the proper steps to ensure the safety of others.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

GregK said:


> You should have kicked gramps in the gollywobbles too for letting his dog at large. :angryfire:


Ugh. They might fall off. Maybe not such a good option.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Not sure what's more bothersome about that situation. The fact that the dog was off leash, and didn't even have a collar, or the old man who KNEW he was going to try and attack you/your dogs and didn't give a s***. 

These kind of situations is what terrifies me. Ozzy's a small dog and would definitely not be able to defend himself in any way in a situation like this. All I could really do would be to pick him up and fight off the dog myself. (Which I would be more than willing to do to protect him). I've been meaning to get mace, but haven't gotten around to it....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GregK said:


> You should have kicked gramps in the gollywobbles too for letting his dog at large. :angryfire:


Hahahahahahaha! Gollywobbles! :laugh:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> Laren already grilled me about not calling animal control, but i had to run to traffic court!


That LaRen is a smart cookie. 

I would still report the dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also would report it. I'd feel really bad if I did NOT report it, and the dog ended up killing some kids pet who walked by, or who knows if he is "human" aggressive?


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

chelle said:


> ugh. They might fall off. Maybe not such a good option.


lol!!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> OMG I am sooooo glad you and Cody are okay! I know how scary that is.  Wow, I am really sorry that happened to you, that sucks!!! Ugh, off leash dogs are the worst.


Thanks for the love Leah. off for another jog tonight. Now I have to find a new route which SUCKS!!!

I guess I'm back to dodging traffic


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> As for knives, yeah anything goes when your dog is attacked, but knives are messy, and my feeling is that if you had the presence of mind to pull a knife out and start cutting on the other dog, you probably have the presence of mind to find and use a break stick or a club. Knives are small in your hand, clubs are big. If the dog gets stabbed, he probably thinks it is your dog, or maybe you, but it isn't necessarily going to stop him, it might just increase the intensity, and a dog might think twice charging someone with a club, but with a knife, they probably won't see or register it. I think it would be more effective on people than on dogs, but why not carry a gun if you want a weapon. I think a knife as a weapon is worse than a gun, fouler, messier, less likely to deter, very likely one or both will be seriously injured.


Good points Selzer. a club can not fatally injure the attacking dog it need be. just like mace. a knife can actually get the job done if the situation arose.


----------

